
Growth hacking your way to virality - jsomethings
https://medium.com/future-tech-future-market/50b1817df7a8
======
t0
>Only a specific type of product or business or piece of content will go
viral—it not only has to be worth spreading, it has to provoke a desire in
people to spread it.

How can you make sure of this when you're in the early stages of an idea?
There needs to be a cheatsheet or something.

I've found that entire industries don't really work with growth hacking. B2B
or specialized software, for instance. How can someone refer a friend when
they probably don't even know anyone with a need for your product/service?

~~~
EGreg
There's a science to it

I wrote this back in 2008:
[http://luckyapps.com/blog/?p=12](http://luckyapps.com/blog/?p=12)

And this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6324442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6324442)

------
lurkinggrue
I read that as "Growth hacking your way to virility" so imagine my surprise.

